# "Big Book of Small Quilts" Dec. 31



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

"Big Book of Small Quilts" Dec. 31
I am giving away a new Hard Bound book titled "Big Book of Small Quilts" by Mary Hickey.

160 pages with glossy photos and patterns for small quilts. 46 quilts listed in the index.

Drawing for a winner will be Thursday, Dec. 31 at 5:00pm. This drawing open to US addresses only. This is ready to be mailed and will be mailed by media mail.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas
__________________


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm interested--how do I sign up?


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Tinker said:


> I'm interested--how do I sign up?


You just did... Thanks


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

This is what the book looks like.

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Small-Qu...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260660569&sr=1-1


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I would love to be included! This looks like a GREAT book! Thanks, and happy holidays, Jan in Co


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm also interested! Love, Love, Love miniatures!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Joni,

What a generous thing to do! Merry Christmas to you!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Please include me! Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

I would love a chance to have that book Thank You!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

please add me !!!


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have also put this in the "Giveaway" thread. Same book.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What a great way to start the new year with a new book and then a new quilt to make from it. Please sign me up for this great book. Thanks,

PQ


----------



## jtsummie (Feb 23, 2008)

Please put me in...


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I would love to be included in your drawing........this is very kind of you. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

please add me!


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

please add me too!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Please add me too! 
Thanks so much,
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Please add me too. I have started doing minitures this year and they are SOOOOO fun!!
Alice in Virginia


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

How kind of you! I would love to be included in your drawing.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Add me in to also .


Thanks


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Please add me too!
Thnx lots


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I would like to be included also--thank you 
Carolyn


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I will draw for this book at 8pm.. Pacific Time.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Please include me.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Winner of Book...
I just drew a name and the winner is:

Carolyn

Please Pm your address and I will get this mailed Monday morning.
Thank you everyone for entering.. I wish I could send you all something.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations Carolyn. What a great prize.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Thank you for the great prize. Happy New Year.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

oh my Thank you sooo much. I have pm'd you my address.   . I can't wait!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Carolyn! You will have to post pics of what you make from it.

Joni that was wonderful of you to do a drawing for us--thanks so much!


----------

